# Neucarl Sept Mai



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've posted about this watch before in response to a query on hand wound watches - but as its currently on Pre-Order (until 7th May) and, IMHO, is a bl**dy nice watch - I thought it deserved a thread of its own in this section.

http://neucarl.com

I've already placed my pre-order - and the watch can currently be obtained for €497 (which equates yo about £435); for that you get:

1) The top version Sellita SW215 (regulated to +/- 7 secs per day)

2) A dress watch - but with the inner part of the dial lumed in BG W9

3) A Concave Dial with brushed steel finish; and

4) A thickness of only 10mm (including the sapphire crystal)

5) A (in my opinion) unique design - with floating lugs

I came across it on the Microbrand Page on Facebook - and having followed the makers posts it seems that he's a pit of a design perfectionist and has been developing this of 2 years - and personally I admire people who strive to achieve precisely what they want - rather than adopt easy solutions but which inevitably are adverse to the original design intent.

An English translation to a French Review is here https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Flapetitetrotteuse.com%2Ftest-neucarl-sept-mai%2F

And a YouTube video review (by the same person - English Subtitles are available - but you'll have to read quick) is also here:






Delivery is anticipated in December - so hopefully I'll be able to do my own review of it then


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's some photos- to wet your appetite 































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just incase anyone is interested the Neucarl Sept Mai has just been launched on Kickstarter - at a lower price than what I paid oops: of €415

There are now 4 colour combination's available Silver Stainless Steel Case with Brushed Steel/White Dial (as the photo's above). Same dial with DLC Case; and then a Black Dial version in both the Stailness Steel and DLC case.

Link to Kickstarter is here https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/francoiscarlier/sept-mai-the-classy-hand-wound-watch-by-neucarl?fbclid=IwAR0w6NBWOjiHUrtPSFZXCFGaL6EY9WhC9Vz7X3pnhjCz2XAvZugEWtMU90k


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good - enjoy - is it easy to wind with that rounded crown?


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

wrenny1969 said:


> Looks good - enjoy - is it easy to wind with that rounded crown?


 I don't get it until December (if it gets funded) but the crown you see there has been modified with 'fluting' on it to give some grip - so I guess the answer to your question was 'No' but hopefully is now


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

There's now some renders of the Black Dial DLC version
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess it's time to update this?

Unfortunately the KS wasn't successful; the Creator went through a change of career - and then the Pandemic hit :swoon:

However, good things come to he who waits - and I now understand its about to re-launch on KS, but initially there is an opportunity to Pre-Order from their site https://neucarl.com

Here's some of the latest photo's (borrowed from their site)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do rather like the design of this watch; in particular the hands, the shape of the lugs, and the minimalist handling of the dial. I am not too sure about the aesthetics and long-term practicality of that 2-part case with "floating" lugs, however, and I do not like the odd rendering of the "neucarl" logo/name on the dial and movement- it looks as if the start and end of the name have been faultily erased. I am glad that the crown has been modified as it does look a bit problematic in the photos.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just in case anyone is interested the Kickstarter went live at 1pm today (I think).

There's quite a low funding requirement - so I hope its successful.

Here's the link

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/francoiscarlier/theseptmai?fbclid=IwAR0nau79FPWzl2nvhVDaJoNTiQlX1UCViIb0_UAFQ0nMD49Qo0GF4bTZx00


----------

